# Sophie - Silver Tabby and White Exotic. 2 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sophie - Silver Tabby and White Exotic. 2 yrs old
Beautiful girl very affectionate has lived with other cats
Neutered/vaccinated/microchipped










If anyone is interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

How can people give up these beautiful cats... so tempted to rescue this girl...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you (hugs)


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


She's beautiful! good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


Damn it. Was just going to go begging the OH.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


Ooh, exciting! Good luck


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


Oh how exciting. Fingers crossed you find the fee. x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful. Good luck hope you get her.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ive emailed about her! Will have to scrabble together the adoption fee somehow but shes beautiful.


Saw her pic and thought of you hun. It MUST be fate! Good luck


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Saw her pic and thought of you hun. It MUST be fate! Good luck


Funny, that was my first thought too. She looks like she will fit right in with the two boys.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck GW - she is a gorgeous little girl.

Patsy is REALLY nice so I am sure she'll be understanding of 'things'. 

Keep us updated.....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This girlie has a possible home depending on home check


----------

